# My Computer says "No Playback Device"



## dallas_comp_user (Jun 6, 2009)

Last Thursday, I installed 98Lite. I messed with it a little but decided to uninstall it anyway. When I turned it on Friday, I noticed the Windows chime didn't sound and then when I tried to open anything in WMP9 or WinAmp, it kept giving me the error saying: _"...There may not be a sound device installed on your computer, it may be in use by another program, or it may not be functioning properly_."  

The computer came with an embedded sound device and was working. I looked in the Multimedia icon in the Control Panel and saw that under both the "Audio" tab, there were no device listed. I'm just not sure what to do now! It's been driving nuts that I can fix this...and just needed some help from an outside source.

Here is some info on my system:
(P.S.: System was made by a local PC builder)
OS: Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222)
CPU: 1.30 gigahertz AMD Duron
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 062710 07/15/97 
240 Megabytes Installed Memory
Audio: SiS 7018 Audio Driver


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

when you did the thing with 98lite, then uninstalled it, it most likely affected a number of other component parts also, not just the audio - you will probably find these things out as you use the pc

for the audio driver - you really need to find the mb make and specific model number to get the correct driver

this driver MAY work, 
SiS7018 Audio Driver (v 1.19 ) 
http://www.sis.com/download/agreement.php?id=38061
sis does say:


> IF YOU NEED THE DRIVER OR SOFTWARE OF THE CHIPSET, SIS HEREBY RECOMMEND YOU TO OBTAIN TECHNICAL ASSISTANCE AND DRIVERS OR SOFTWARE FROM THE DISTRIBUTOR OR MANUFACTURER OF YOUR HARDWARE DEVICE FIRST BEFORE INSTALLING SIS DRIVER OR SOFTWARE FROM THIS WEBSITE.
> 
> YOU ACKNOWLEDGE AND UNDERSTAND THAT THE ORIGINAL DRIVERS AND RELATED SOFTWARE MAY NOT BE FULLY COMPATIBLE TO YOUR HARDWARE DEVICES. SIS SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY AND ALL TECHENICAL AND/OR OTHER PROBLEMS ARRISING FROM YOUR DOWNLOAD FROM THIS WEBSITE. IF YOU HAVE ANY TECHENICAL AND/OR OTHER PROBLEMS IN YOUR DEVICE, PLEASE CONTACT THE DISTRIBUTOR OR MANUFACTURER OF YOUR DEVICE DIRECTLY.


----------



## dallas_comp_user (Jun 6, 2009)

daniel_b2380 said:


> when you did the thing with 98lite, then uninstalled it, it most likely affected a number of other component parts also, not just the audio - you will probably find these things out as you use the pc
> 
> for the audio driver - you really need to find the mb make and specific model number to get the correct driver
> 
> ...


Thanks, Daniel. I tried you help, but when I _updated the driver, _it ended up giving me an error saying: "_This device has a problem, but Windows cannot determine what the problem is._"

Here is some more info if it could help:
Manufacturer: SiS (Silicon Intergrated Systems Corp.) (1.19.06)
Hardware Version: 002
Resources (Set on Basic config.): 
_Interrupt Request:_ 00
_Memory Range:_ 00000000 - 00000FFF
_Input/Output Range: _0000 - 00FF
Driver: 
Provider: SiS (1.19.06)
Date: 08/30/2002


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

well,there was a lot of info there, but not quite the right info,



> for the audio driver - you really need to find the mb make and specific model number to get the correct driver


there are a lot of 'info' programs on the net, not sure which one to suggest, you might just open the side-cover and look on the mb and see if you can see a make and model number


----------



## dallas_comp_user (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, what kind of info do you need? And by the way, what does "MB" mean?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

dallas_comp_user said:


> Well, what kind of info do you need?





> for the audio driver - you really need to find the mb make and specific model number to get the correct driver





dallas_comp_user said:


> And by the way, what does "MB" mean?


mb = motherboard


----------



## dallas_comp_user (Jun 6, 2009)

The Motherboard is a SiS 630/730 model. http://wikipedia.org/wiki/SiS_630/730
And the audio is an SiS 7018 Audio Driver. Most info can be found @ the Wikipedia article.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

dallas_comp_user said:


> The Motherboard is a SiS 630/730 model. http://wikipedia.org/wiki/SiS_630/730
> And the audio is an SiS 7018 Audio Driver. Most info can be found @ the Wikipedia article.





> *SiS 630/730*
> The SiS 630 and SiS 730 are a family of highly integrated *chipsets* for Intel (Slot 1/Socket 370) and AMD (Slot A/Socket A) respectively. At the time of release they were unique in that they not only provided VGA, Audio, LAN, IDE and USB functionality on board, but were also in a single-chip solution. At the time of release (1999) most chipsets were composed of physically separate north-bridge and south-bridge chips (technically these still existed in the SiS 630/730 but were contained in a single package). Only recently have single-chip solutions become popular in the mainstream, with chipsets such as the nVidia nForce4.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SiS_630/730

that is still NOT the motherboad make and specific model number
the name and numbers will be written on the motherboard and you should be able to see them rather easily when you remove the side-cover - so until that information is found, not much that can be done to find your driver


----------



## dallas_comp_user (Jun 6, 2009)

I think I got the info your looking for Daniel. Some handywork was required, but I think I was successful.

Here's the info (I'll include Pics for proof):

MB: PAO SHEN E206922 PS-1









Back of the motherboard:


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

i guess i can say at this point with no malice toward anyone that some 'builders' try to save every penny possible by using components without 'major-branding' on the parts that they choose to use which later creates other problems - such as you are currently having

the easy way would be for you going back to your 'local pc builder' and see if he can make you a copy of the motherboard disc if you can't find the disc that should have been with your unit

that said, this is what i have done to try to help you:
a google search:
SHEN E206922 PS-1
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=SHEN+E206922+PS-1&btnG=Google+Search

and this thread had this info:
SysOpt Forums > Hardware > Motherboards > need motherboard manual
http://www.sysopt.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-198103.html


> pcchips m810clr version 7.1





> PCChips site the M810clr is the same as a ECS K7SEM v3.0


[NOTE: it specifically said verson 3 and NOT version 1]
[further note: seems some versions used a 'soldered-on' cpu versus others with a 'replaceable' cpu socket]

this page had some miscellaneous info:
http://radel.inet.net.nz/m810lmr.html


> General Questions:
> 1. Where do I download Windows drivers, BIOS, Product Manuals, etc?


[i didn't check the links above myself]

some drivers here you might sift through:
http://pcchipsusa.com/support-driver.asp
-----------------------------------------------------------

then another google search
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ECS+Elitegroup+-+K7SEM+V3&btnG=Google+Search

do either of these units resemble your motherboard?
ECS Elitegroup - K7SEM V3.0C









[then this, just for comparison purposes:]
ECS Elitegroup - K7SEM V1.0









Downloads > Motherboard > Archives > K7SEM(V3.0C) 
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Do...K7SEM (V3.0C)&CategoryID=1&MenuID=82&LanID=0

@the bottom of the page: - English manual for K7SEM PCB V3.0C
k7sem30ceng.zip


----------

